# Fridrich F2L example solves



## Zarxrax (Jan 29, 2010)

I did a search and couldn't find any other topics like this, so I'm guessing that this hasn't been done before.

As a result of some feedback from a recent thread that I made, I realized that the way I solve the cube is far from optimal. When you get into a habit of doing things a certain way, it can be hard to see different ways, even if those different ways would be obvious to someone else.

With this thread, I would like people to show their own personal solving styles, by giving a full walk-through of the first two layers. Everyone has their own way of solving, so hopefully we can all learn something through this.

I'm going to post 10 scrambles which I would like people to solve, and write down every step in your solve, and break it down into steps. This is not a fewest moves challenge--just solve as you would normally, doing the first thing that comes to mind.
Last layer is not necessary, since it's just algorithms anyway.

Also, if you plan to do this, make sure to do your own solves before examining anyone else's! Otherwise you might just subconsciously copy what you saw.

*Here are the 10 scrambles:*

1) D' B2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 R2 D' R2 B2 R2 B' L' F D' R' U' B D2 F'
2) D R2 U' B2 U R2 U' F2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 L' F U2 B D L2 F2 L F'
3) B2 U2 L2 R2 D R2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 R2 D' F D' U' R' D' R2 D2 L' R U'
4) U2 L2 D F2 R2 U' F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 R' F' L' B2 U2 B2 D' F' R'
5) U2 R2 D2 R2 B' R2 U2 F' R2 F2 U2 B' U2 F R F L' R' B U' B2 F R'
6) R2 B2 L2 D U R2 D' F2 U R2 U L2 R' D2 R D' U2 F D2 U F U'
7) U2 R2 U R2 U R2 D2 B2 U' R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L' F U2 F' D2 R' U B R'
8) F2 D2 L2 F2 D' R2 D' L2 D B2 F2 D2 B' D R B' F U R2 B' F R'
9) L2 B2 L D2 B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R' B2 F2 R' D' B' L' F D' R' D' B2 F' U'
10) L2 U L2 D B2 D F2 D' F2 L2 D R2 D' L' R' B' R D F2 U B2 F'

I am only going to do one, because I'm not a good solver, so I don't think anyone ought to be learning anything from me. You can do as many as you like.

1)
Cross: R D F U R' F2 U y' R' F R (10 moves, 1 rotation)
1st slot: F' U2 F y2 R' U' R y U' F' U F (10 moves, 2 rotations)
2nd slot: y2 R' U2' R U' y U' F' U F (8 moves, 2 rotations)
3rd slot: y' R U' R' U' R U R' U R U R' (11 moves, 1 rotation)
4th slot: y' U2' R U' R' U' F' U' F (8 moves, 1 rotation)
Total: 47 moves + 7 cube rotations


----------



## Faz (Jan 29, 2010)

D' B2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 R2 D' R2 B2 R2 B' L' F D' R' U' B D2 F'

R' F D' R' D' R' y' R U' R' u
U2' R' U R U' R U R'
y U R' U R
R U R' U2' R U R'

2 cube rotations, 29 moves.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 29, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> 1)
> Cross: R D F U R' F2 U y' R' F R (10 moves, 1 rotation)
> 1st slot: *F' U2 F* y2 R' U' R *y U' F' U F *(10 moves, 2 rotations)
> 2nd slot: y2 R' U2' R U' *y U' F' U F* (8 moves, 2 rotations)
> ...



No.


----------



## Zarxrax (Jan 29, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> D' B2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 R2 D' R2 B2 R2 B' L' F D' R' U' B D2 F'
> 
> R' F D' R' D' R' y' R U' R' u
> U2' R' U R U' R U R'
> ...



Wow... that was absolutely beautiful...


----------



## maggot (Jan 29, 2010)

cross- R' F U' D' R' B2
1ST U R U' R' U2 R' U' R
2ND y U' L' U L U y' R U' R
3rd U' L' U L U y' R U' R
4th y2 U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U R
maybe wrong, but i think is right... im tired.. ^^; good luck! i think you using a lot of F?? for me is faster for y or y' because i get lockup and i can insert R U' R or L' U L or something like this... also, i only work from slot in front right.. i dont know if anyone work from different slot but is not easy me for this. i would like to see some video of people thought very slow and talk a lot (more easy learning than use notation... my thought is different than what im do) THANKS!

edit- this is scramble 1.... with i think blue F, yellow U. dont remember... also, this is what i do speedsolve. this is just lucky scramble....*for me.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jan 29, 2010)

6) R2 B2 L2 D U R2 D' F2 U R2 U L2 R' D2 R D' U2 F D2 U F U'

Cross- y x U2 l u' R D'
1st pair- y' R U2 R' U' R U R'
2nd pair- R' U R y' R U R' U' R U R' 
3rd pair- U2 L U2 L2 U' L 
4th pair- U L U' L' U L U L'

36 moves overall


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 29, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> I did a search and couldn't find any other topics like this, so I'm guessing that this hasn't been done before.


It's been done before. I remember a thread just like this, but I can't find it :/

1) D' B2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 R2 D' R2 B2 R2 B' L' F D' R' U' B D2 F'


Spoiler



Cross + first two slots: R' F2 U' F' D' B2 R2 U R U' R' U' R(13 moves, 0 rotations)
3rd slot:U' R U' R' U R U' R' (8 moves, 0 rotations)
4th slot: y U R' U' R U' y R U R' (8 moves, 2 rotations)
Total: 29 moves + 2 cube rotations


2) D R2 U' B2 U R2 U' F2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 L' F U2 B D L2 F2 L F'


Spoiler



Cross: L' F R' F2 D R' F R (8 moves, 0 rotations)
1st slot: y2 R U2 R' y U R U' R' (7 moves, 2 rotations)
2nd slot: U2 y2 R U' R' y' R' U2 R (7 moves, 2 rotations)
3rd slot:U' y R' U' R U R' U' R (7 moves, 1 rotation)
4th slot: U' y' R U R' (4 moves, 1 rotation)
Total: 33 moves + 6 cube rotations 


4) U2 L2 D F2 R2 U' F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 R' F' L' B2 U2 B2 D' F' R'


Spoiler



Cross: y' R' F' y2 R U R F2 (6 moves, 1 rotation)
1st slot: U' R U R' U y2 R U R' (8 moves, 1 rotation)
2nd and 3rd slot: U2 y R' U2 R U R' U' R2 U2 R' U R U R' (14 moves, 1 rotation)
4th slot: y2 R U2 R' U y' R' U' R (7 moves, 2 rotations)
Total: 35 moves + 4 cube rotations


5) U2 R2 D2 R2 B' R2 U2 F' R2 F2 U2 B' U2 F R F L' R' B U' B2 F R'


Spoiler



Cross: y2 F' L F2 U'w R' Uw (6 moves, 0 rotations)
1st slot: R U2 R' U2 y R U R' (7 moves, 1 rotation)
2nd slot: y U R U' R' y R U' R' (7 moves, 2 rotations)
3rd slot: U' y' R U' R' y R' U2 R (7 moves, 2 rotations)
4th slot: U' y2 R' U' R U' y R U R' (8 moves, 2 rotations)
Total: 35 moves + 7 cube rotations


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Zarxrax said:
> 
> 
> > I did a search and couldn't find any other topics like this, so I'm guessing that this hasn't been done before.
> ...



i found i for you 
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14345&highlight=example+solve


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 29, 2010)

jokerman5656 said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Zarxrax said:
> ...


that's not the one I was thinking of, there was another one that just had F2L solutions.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> jokerman5656 said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



Oh, i don't remember that one.


----------



## OregonTrail (Jan 29, 2010)

This is how I would actually solve them right now, it's probably going to turn out really bad.

1) D' B2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 R2 D' R2 B2 R2 B' L' F D' R' U' B D2 F'

Cross: y R2 B' F' L D' F'
1st Pair: U2 R' U R
2nd Pair: y' U R' U R L' U2 L U' L' U L
3rd Pair: U2 y' L U L' U L U' L'
4th Pair: U R' U R U2 y' L U2 L' U2 L U' L'

41 moves, 4 cube rotations

2) D R2 U' B2 U R2 U' F2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 L' F U2 B D L2 F2 L F'


----------



## Piotr (Jan 29, 2010)

Here are my solutions.
I don't count cube rotations before cross.

1) D' B2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 R2 D' R2 B2 R2 B' L' F D' R' U' B D2 F'

R' F D2 R2 D R
U R U' R2 U' R
F' Lw' U' Lw F
L U' L' U L U L'
U R U R' U2 R U R'

0 cube rotations, 32 moves


2) D R2 U' B2 U R2 U' F2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 L' F U2 B D L2 F2 L F'

L' R2 F R' F2 Uw U2 L U L' U L2
U L U L' U' L U2 L'
U y' R'U2 R U' R' U R
L' U' L' U' L' U L U L

1 cube rotation, 37 moves


3) B2 U2 L2 R2 D R2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 R2 D' F D' U' R' D' R2 D2 L' R U'

L2 D' R F Uw2 L'
R U' R' U R U2 R' U R U' R'
U L' U L y'U' L' U L
R2 Uw R2 Uw' R2
L U' L' U2 L U' L'

1 cube rotation, 37 moves


4) U2 L2 D F2 R2 U' F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 R' F' L' B2 U2 B2 D' F' R'

y' R' F' L2 D L Uw'
U2 L' Uw' L U' L' Uw L
U' R' U2 R U R' U' R
Dw L' U' L
y' L U L ' Dw L' U' L

1 cube rotation, 33 moves


5) U2 R2 D2 R2 B' R2 U2 F' R2 F2 U2 B' U2 F R F L' R' B U' B2 F R'

y' L' B L2 D' L' Uw
U L Uw L' U L Uw' L'
U R U' R' y R U' R'
Dw R' F R2 U' R' U2 F'
U' R U' R'y L' U' L

2 cube rotations, 36 moves



6) R2 B2 L2 D U R2 D' F2 U R2 U L2 R' D2 R D' U2 F D2 U F U'

y F2 R Uw' R Uw'
R U2 R' U' R U R'
y R U' R' U' R' U' R
U' R U R' U2 R U R'
y' L' U L U' L' U L

2 cube rotations, 34 moves


7) U2 R2 U R2 U R2 D2 B2 U' R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L' F U2 F' D2 R' U B R'

D' R' F Uw' R2 L Uw2
R' Uw' R U' R' Uw R
U R U' R' L U2 L'
U' L' U L U2 y L' U L
U' L U L' U L U L'

1 cube rotation, 37 moves


8) F2 D2 L2 F2 D' R2 D' L2 D B2 F2 D2 B' D R B' F U R2 B' F R'

Uw2 L F' Uw' R' Uw2
U' L' U L
R U2 R' L U' L'
U R' U R U' R' U' R
R U' R' U2 y L' U' L

1 cube rotation, 31 moves


9) L2 B2 L D2 B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R' B2 F2 R' D' B' L' F D' R' D' B2 F' U'

U2 R B' R2 D' L' Uw2
U2 R' L U' L' R
R' U R U' R U R'
y' U L U' L' U L U L'
R U' R' y L' U2 L

2 cube rotations, 34 moves


10) L2 U L2 D B2 D F2 D' F2 L2 D R2 D' L' R' B' R D F2 U B2 F'

y'U2 R' F L D L2 Uw
U2 R U' R' L' U L
U2 L U2 L' U L U' L'
R' F R F' U R U R'
y R' F R F' U R U R'

1 cube rotation, 38 moves


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Gears made both an F2L and an F2B thread.

I was right: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13777


----------



## Zarxrax (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks for the links, those will be nice to look over too.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 29, 2010)

solve 1

L B' D R2 U2 B'
x2 y
R U' R' d' L' U' L
R' U' R U2 R' U' R 
y R' U' R
U L' U L d R U R'
34 moves


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 29, 2010)

1st scramble:

cross: (y2 z2) L F' Uw R2 D L'
1st slot: R U R' U' L U L'
2nd: U2 R L' U2 L R'
3rd: U' R' U' R (y) L' U' L
4th: R U' R' U R U' R'

33 move F2L. Not bad  Really nice and speedsolvable imo.

_LL (I know, you didn't ask for it, but I will write it down j4f.)
(y) Fw R U R' U' Fw'
(y2) U' R' U2 R' Dw' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R U' F

55 moves total solve._


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 29, 2010)

Should I do ZZ solves...?


----------



## Jorghi (Jul 12, 2011)

1)
Cross: x' R' F' R' U F' L B' L' U x2 (8 moves, 3 rotations) I do cross on top.

1st Slot: U' R U2 R' L U' L' (7 moves, 0 rotations)
2nd Slot: U2 R U R' U' F' U' F (8 moves, 0 rotations)
3rd Slot: L' U2 L U2 L' U L (7 moves, 0 rotations)
4th Slot: U R' U R U y R U' R' (8 moves, 1 rotation)
Total: 30 F2L moves + 4 cube rotations.


----------



## Henrik (Jul 12, 2011)

D' B2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 R2 D' R2 B2 R2 B' L' F D' R' U' B D2 F'

X-Cross: R'F2U'F'D'R'B2 (7)
U'R'U2RU'R'U (7 - 14)
R2U'R' y R'U'RU' (7-21)
y' RU2R'URU'R' (7 - 28)

28 moves 2 rotaions, and I am not good at F2L!


----------



## Raffael (Jul 14, 2011)

my solves could be interesting for some, because i'm using edge control on the 4th pair, some winter variation and some multislotting (WV for cases i know and recognise quick enough):

1) D' B2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 R2 D' R2 B2 R2 B' L' F D' R' U' B D2 F'

cross: R' F D'U'R' B2 (6)
1st: U R U R' U2 R' U R (8)
2nd: U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' (8)
3rd: y R' U R U' R' U' R (7)
4th: d' R' U R y U R U R' U2 R' F R F' (13)(edge control)

42 moves, 2 cube rotations


2) D R2 U' B2 U R2 U' F2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 L' F U2 B D L2 F2 L F'

cross: L' R' F R' F2 D F' (7)
1st: d F2 r U2 r' (5)
2nd: R' U R U L U L' (7)
3rd: U R2 F R2 F' (5)
4th: U' R' U R y U2 R U R' (8)

32 moves. 1 cube rotation


3) B2 U2 L2 R2 D R2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 R2 D' F D' U' R' D' R2 D2 L' R U'

cross: D' R F D L2 D R' (7)
1st: U R' U2 R L' U L (7)
2nd: y' R' U R U' R' U' R (7)
3rd: U L' U' L U' L U2 L'(8)
4th: y' U2 R U2 R' (4)(pair up)
U2 F' U F (4)(edge control)
R U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R (9)(OLL skip with winter variation)

46 moves, 2 cube rotations


4) U2 L2 D F2 R2 U' F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 R' F' L' B2 U2 B2 D' F' R'

cross: R2 F' L' B2 U' R2 (6)
1st: d R U R' (4)
2nd: y R' U' R U2 R' U R (7)
3rd: U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R'(8)
4th: U' L U' L' (4)(pair up) 
U L U' L' (4)(partial edge control)

33 moves, 1 cube rotation

5) U2 R2 D2 R2 B' R2 U2 F' R2 F2 U2 B' U2 F R F L' R' B U' B2 F R'

cross: y' L' B L' U' L' F2 (6)
1st: L U L' R U' R' (6)
2nd: d' U' R' U R y U' L' U2 L (9)(multislotting)
3rd: U2 R U' R' (4)
4th: y' U2 L U2 L' U' L U L' (8)

33 moves, 2 cube rotations (not counting the one at the beginning)

6) R2 B2 L2 D U R2 D' F2 U R2 U L2 R' D2 R D' U2 F D2 U F U'

cross: y x U2 l u' R u' (5)
1st: R U2 R' U' R U R' (7)
2nd: d L' U L U' L U2 L' (8)
3rd: U'L' U' L U' L' U L (8)
4th: y U2 L' U L U' L' U L (8)

36 moves, 1 cube rotation (not counting the ones at the beginning)

7) U2 R2 U R2 U R2 D2 B2 U' R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L' F U2 F' D2 R' U B R'

cross: R' L2 F' B L2 U' R2 (7)
1st: U2 L' U L U L' U2 L (8)
2nd: L U' L' U2 R' U' R (7)
3rd: y U R' U R L' U2 L (7)
4th: y R U' R' (3)(pair up)
d' U' L' U L U r U' L' U (10)(edge control)

42 moves, 2 cube rotations

8) F2 D2 L2 F2 D' R2 D' L2 D B2 F2 D2 B' D R B' F U R2 B' F R'

cross: R' F U R2 U L2 D' (7)
1st: R U R' y' R U2 (5)
2nd: R2' U2 R U R' U' R (7)
3rd: L' U L U L' U2 L (7)
4th: y' U2 L' U L y L U2 L' (7)(pair up)
y R' U R B U' B' (6)(edge control)

39 moves, 4 cube rotations

9) L2 B2 L D2 B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R' B2 F2 R' D' B' L' F D' R' D' B2 F' U'

cross: x' L' U M' D R2 (6)
1st: y R' U2 R U' R' U R2 (7)(preserving free pair)
2nd: y' R U' R' B' (4)
3rd: U2 L' U2 L (4)(setting up nice case)
4th: U R' U R U R' U2 R (8)

29 moves, 2 cube rotations

10) L2 U L2 D B2 D F2 D' F2 L2 D R2 D' L' R' B' R D F2 U B2 F'

cross: y' R' F L F' D L2 D (7)
1st: U2 L U L' y L' U L (7)
2nd: y U' L' U L (4)
3rd: R U2 R2 U' R (5)
4th: y' U' R' U' R (4)

27 moves, 3 cube rotations


----------



## Rpotts (Jul 15, 2011)

B2 U2 L2 R2 D R2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 R2 D' F D' U' R' D' R2 D2 L' R U'

z2 D2 L D' R (4)
L F' L' F L U L' (7, 11)
U2 R' U R2 U' R' (6, 17)
R' U' R U2 R' U' R (7, 24)
L' U L (3, 27)

No rotations.

U2 L2 D F2 R2 U' F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 R' F' L' B2 U2 B2 D' F' R'

z2 R' F2 R2 B' F' R' F' (7)
U2 R' F R F' L U L' (7, 14)
y R U R' (3, 17)
L' U L U L' U L y' U' R U R' (11, 28)

2 rotations.

R2 B2 L2 D U R2 D' F2 U R2 U L2 R' D2 R D' U2 F D2 U F U'

y F2 R u' R' u' (5)
R U2 R' U' R U R' (7, 12)
y' U L' U L U2 L U' L (8, 20)
L' U L U' L' U' L (7, 27)
y' R' U R U' R' U R (7, 34)

2 rotations.

U2 R2 U R2 U R2 D2 B2 U' R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L' F U2 F' D2 R' U B R'

y' U D2 R' L F D2 (6)
R U' R' U' R' U' R2' U' R (9, 15)
R U' R' L U2 L' (6, 21)
L' U' L U2 L' U' L (7, 28)
U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' (13, 41)

No rotations.

F2 D2 L2 F2 D' R2 D' L2 D B2 F2 D2 B' D R B' F U R2 B' F R'

z2 R D2 R2' F' D (5)
U R' U R U2 R U' R' (8, 13)
y' U L' U2 L U L' U' L (8, 21)
R U R' L U' L' U L U L' (10, 31)
U2 y' R' U2 R U2 R' U R (8, 39)

2 rotations.

L2 B2 L D2 B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R' B2 F2 R' D' B' L' F D' R' D' B2 F' U'

z2 B R' D2 R2' F2 u (6)
L R' U R L' (5, 11)
R U R' U2 R U' R' (7, 18)
F' L F L2' U' L2 U L' (8, 26)
U' L' U' L U L' U' L (8, 34)

No rotations.

All of these scrambles are from Raffael's post above.


----------



## irontwig (Jul 15, 2011)

D' B2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 R2 D' R2 B2 R2 B' L' F D' R' U' B D2 F'

R' F U B L2 D' R' U2 y R2
u L' U2 L u'
R U' R' d R' U' R
U L2 U2 L' U' L U' L2

D R2 U' B2 U R2 U' F2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 L' F U2 B D L2 F2 L F'

y2 E R' U L' D2
F R2 F2
R F' U' F R2 F'
R' U R d' R U R'
U2 L U2 L' d L' U' L

B2 U2 L2 R2 D R2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 R2 D' F D' U' R' D' R2 D2 L' R U'

x2 U F2 U' L2 U L F 
x2 U L U' L'
R2 y L' U' L F' L' U2 L
d' L' U2 L U' L' U L

U2 L2 D F2 R2 U' F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 R' F' L' B2 U2 B2 D' F' R'

x2 y' F' L2 F2 R' L' F' L'
U L' U' L d L U L'
R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R
d' R' U2 R d' R U R'

U2 R2 D2 R2 B' R2 U2 F' R2 F2 U2 B' U2 F R F L' R' B U' B2 F R'

y2 F' L F' U' R2 F'
y' L' U' L U' L U L'
y' R U' R' U y R U' R'
L' U' L U' L' U L
U R' U2 R d' R U R'

R2 B2 L2 D U R2 D' F2 U R2 U L2 R' D2 R D' U2 F D2 U F U'

z2 y' R D2 R2 D U L2 F2
R U2 R' y' R U2 R'
U2 R2 u' R2 u R2
y' R U R'

U2 R2 U R2 U R2 D2 B2 U' R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L' F U2 F' D2 R' U B R'

y' U' M' U' F2 U
x' U' R' U R U' R U R'
y' L2 U' L' U L2
u' R U2 R' D
U' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2

F2 D2 L2 F2 D' R2 D' L2 D B2 F2 D2 B' D R B' F U R2 B' F R'

L U2 L2 F' U z2
U R' U' R U2 R U R'
y U2 R' U' R
U' L U' L' U L U L'
U2 R U R' U R U' R'

L2 B2 L D2 B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R' B2 F2 R' D' B' L' F D' R' D' B2 F' U'

x' L' U' R' F2 D2 F x'
d' L U L'
L' U L U R U R'
y' R U R'
U' L U L' d L' U' L

L2 U L2 D B2 D F2 D' F2 L2 D R2 D' L' R' B' R D F2 U B2 F'

U F2 L2 F L2 x' B U2 R' D
x' L y' L' U' L y' U2 R U2 R2
d L U2 L' U L U' L'
d R U' R'

Some nice stuff, and some not so nice.


----------

